# Smith and Wesson K-22's



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I found two K-22 revolvers at a gun show today. I have one in possession now, and I should have the other in about ten days. 

The one I brought home today is a Model 17, K-22 made in 1978 and fired very little. The lockup, the barrel and cylinders, are perfect, and the finish is 99%. 

The other is a pre-Model 17, five-screw made in 1949 that has only been fired a few times. It is in mint condition. 

I also now have a Model 14, K-38, made in 1969. I have no intention of going back into collecting firearms in general; but these are two of my favorite revolvers/handguns of all time. I love shooting these old target revolvers. Nothing else shoots like they do. 

The only other pistol I really enjoy shooting is the 1911, but I practice self-defense shooting with that. The old revolvers are purely for the pleasure of punching neat holes in targets at a leisurely pace.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations, the 17 is one of my all time favorite 22 revolvers. How about some pics?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

brokenimage


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Pictures of them might drive me to tears. I love the old S&W's.


----------

